# Realtek HD Audio (Device Not Supported error)



## Veno

Hello, I am having issues with this audio chipset. Everytime I plug in the mic from a headset I get the error (WARNING: This device type is not supported) in the bottom right task bar from the audio utility. The mic has worked before but I am not sure as to why its not now, if I plug in the other plug (for sound through the headset) it is fine and sound is produced with no error. System info are as follows...

AMD Phenom 9550
MSI K9A2CF (Onboard Realtek HD Audio)
ATI Radeon HD 4850
4gigs of GSkill DDR2 1066
250gig HD

Has anyone gotten this before? And if so could you please help? Thanks.


----------



## elephant007

Are you plugging it into the front panel?
Update the sound drivers, reboot.
Go to your control panel, double click on the the HD Realtek icon, click on the folder that appears in the window, disable front panel jack detection and see if that resolves your issue.


----------



## Veno

No, its being plugged straight into the motherboard. Just tried ur suggestion and that did not work. I also already tried getting the newest drivers and that didn't solve anything either.


----------



## lukicama

Had similar problem. Try to put micropfone in the pink hole... microphone seams to work only in that hole...


----------



## zakember

Yes, even I got the Warning This device type is not supported and I tried the pink hole and it worked, thanks for the suggestion lukicama...Any idea about why this happens???


----------



## DarknessS3

Well, microphones are supposed to work only in the pink hole, so no wonder plugging it on any other hole got you a warning. 
As for headsets, they usually have two cables, green for the speakers and pink for the mic.


----------

